# L. Ochoa Retiring



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Lorena Ochoa retiring from LPGA - Game On!: Covering the Latest Sports News

Not a big surprise, as this has been expected for quite sometime. Kind of a blow to the LPGA in general, but the young lady has earned the right. Kudos to her...........:thumbsup:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Some of the sports writers have commented that she is saying "so long" instead of "goodbye" and I wonder if that's simply a prelude to announcing a pregnancy.

While I'm sorry to see her retire, because I never got to see her play in person, I wish her well in the future. I'm guessing she is probably looking at people like us who have normal lives and is somewhat envious of the calm we occasionally enjoy.


----------



## creep (Apr 18, 2010)

Lorena will certainly be missed. She plays the game with the same beauty and integrity as she leads her life off the course. Hopefully, one day when the time is right for her she will grace us with her presence. Until then, I hope she recieves everything in life she wants and more.

I think it's a good idea that she's "retiring" now - she's obviously not happy (ie: the uncharacteristic display at the Kraft) and if she wants to get her life together, more power to her. I'm not sure she couldn't come back after a break and go for that 10 year deal, but with some people, there are more important things in life than "milestones" - it'd be a shame if she's not in the LPGA HOF, but maybe, just MAYBE, she doesn't really care about that. Lorena is definitely a family person, and I think that's what's first and foremost on her mind, much moreso than the game of golf. 

While she has already qualified on points to make the HOF, she needs to play three(?) more years to actually get in.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Well put Creep.

It's a day later now and the reporting on the retirement conference seems to reflect that Lorena will, in fact, still play the odd event here and there, obviously including the tournament she hosts in Mexico. I'm really happy we haven't seen the last of her on the golf course.

I commented on my Facebook account last night that some things were disappearing from my "bucket list"... but not because I had accomplished them, rather that people I wanted to meet or see were retiring, Lorena being one of the pros I want to see play in person. It sounds like there might just be a slim chance I can still see her somewhere.


----------

